# Exectuer un script Python dans Smultron/Fraise



## glur (1 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vers vous car je me lance dans la programmation Python (tout un programme, c'es le cas de le dire).
Mais avant ça, je cherche le petit éditeur qui va bien. Gratuit et simple d'utilisation, je souhaite utiliser Smultron.

Maintenant, mon problème, c'est que je n'arrive pas à executer un script directement depuis Smultron. J'ai rentré en commande les instructions suivantes:


```
#!/bin/bash
cd %%d
/usr/bin/python %%p
```

ça lance bien l'interpréteur python mais impossible de lancer un programme simple comme:


```
a=input()
print a
```

Voici l'erreur:


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/Users/glur/Desktop/test", line 1, in <module>
    a=input()
EOFError: EOF when reading a line
```

On dirai qu'il tente de lancer l'interpréteur interactif (mais je ne suis pas sûr)

Cela fonctionne parfaitement si je lance depuis un terminal. C'est trés frustrant. Dans le pire des cas, je me rabats sur Komodo Edit mais je trouve que ça fait un peu usine à gaz pour ce que j'ai à faire.

Merci pour votre aide.
Cordialement,

Glur


----------



## tatouille (4 Août 2010)

et pourquoi pas deux tabs de terminal une avec emacs ou vim et l'autre pour tester
?


----------



## glur (4 Août 2010)

Disons que je voudrais un truc assez userfriendly et intégré à MacOS X (j'suis un esthète lol). J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait un petit temps d'adaptation a VIM/EMACS et j'ai pas prévu cela à mon planning. 

Smultron permet d'un simple raccourci clavier de lancer le test et j'ai juste à fermer une fois fini. Il y a juste les boutons indispensables bref un truc ou je me sens à l'aise.

C'est pour ça que je m'acharne à vouloir faire fonctionner Smultron (mais j'en conviens, c'était pas prévu à mon planning non plus)

Donc si vous avez la combine, ça m'intéresse.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## glur (24 Août 2010)

N'ayant pas de réponse et n'ayant pas trouver la solution, je me permets un petit up.


----------



## Bidouil06 (26 Mai 2011)

Smultron est un (excellent) traitement de texte.
Pas un Terminal.
Tu peux rédiger tes scripts avec, mais pas les lancer.
Comme préciser plus haut, essai avec vim ou Emac


----------

